# Security Nightmares auf dem 26C3: dunkle Wolken über Cloud Computing



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2009)

Kurz vor Ende des Chaos Communication Congress packten CCC-Vertreter wieder ihre mit viel Hackerironie geschärfte Glaskugel aus und gaben einen Ausblick auf 2010 erwartete "Sicherheits-Albträume".

Weiterlesen...


----------

